# Where would you take a teen age boy for a graduation trip?



## Janie (Mar 11, 2007)

My son will be graduating from high school in 2008. His fondest travel desire has always been the Caribbean, so we're discussing this as a graduation trip for June or July of 2008.

He is a little unusual in some ways:  he has Asperger's Syndrome which is a type of autism. He's very intelligent but has a few quirks which make his travel preferences a little different from the rest of the family. For example, he hates eating out, so a place with good access to grocery stores is a must. He can spend hours observing and collecting critters (bugs, lizards, little crabs, etc) so access to natural habitat of some type is important:  someplace that is not too built-up.  I think he would enjoy snorkeling although he's never tried it.  He doesn't give a rip about shopping, nightlife, or sightseeing.  (He does like to worship girls from afar, but he's too shy to talk to them.)

Any thoughts?  He likes the idea of Jamaica, although there are not a lot of timeshare options there.


----------



## deemac (Mar 11, 2007)

Janie said:


> My son will be graduating from high school in 2008. His fondest travel desire has always been the Caribbean, so we're discussing this as a graduation trip for June or July of 2008.
> 
> . He can spend hours observing and collecting critters (bugs, lizards, little crabs, etc) so access to natural habitat of some type is important:  someplace that is not too built-up. .




Janie, 

I do not usually recommend SXM (altho, I have owned there forever), but I just love the Butterfly farm there (and, usually visit it several times during our stay -- one entrance fee covers your entire stay).  The "docents" are so knowledgeable, and  are truly fun folk.  If you get there around 8:30 or 9 am, you/he can watch the butterfly when they first wake up.   Plus, you/he can touch them/let them land on you.   

There are several "sitting areas -- benches" where you/he can just sit and watch the butterfly as they flitter around, or as they feed.

I am afraid of caterpillars (or any crawly things like that ), and started to not go there, but one year when we took my in-laws to SXM with us, I decided to go (my sis-in-law loves butterflies).  Once there, I was so fascinated with the "show" I completely ignored my fear/dislike of caterpillars.

There are grocery stores everywhere in SXM -- plus "Cost U Less" (a Costco-type store where you can purchase food items in bulk).


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Deemac
Please tell me where this is.  I'm can't translate the letters.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Jamie,

I would avoid Jamaica as you ar elargely a prisoner of your resort and most are very crowded (Jamaica is a somewhat dangerous place outside of the resorts and tourist destinations like Dunn's River Falls).

SXM is St. Maarten. It's a little busy with lots of traffic wherever you go. But the butterfly farm is a great plac to visit.

He may also do very well on a day trip from St. Maarten to Anguilla where they have a great dolphin swim place.

I would definitely avoid Aruba because of the crowds.

You may want to consider the east end of St. Thomas. The Elysian Beach resort is a wyndham that is 2/3 private condo's (the owners are mostly stateside and come down in winter). It's pretty empty during the day, St. Thomas has some pretty empty beaches such as Hull Bay which are incredibly nice. From there, a day trip to St. John or the British Virgin Islands may be fun. The Coral World aquarium has a number of touch tanks for kids of all ages and he may enjoy such things as hand feeding a ray, etc. The Wyndham Bluebeard's Beach Club is another small (never feels crowded at all) resort. All BBC units have full kitchen. 1/3 of Elysian units have a full kitchen.
I consider the USVI and BVI the snorkeling capitals of the Caribbean, especially fro beginners with many shallow water reefs to be had. Great place to learn.

I would avoid Cancun for the crowds.

Grand Cayman (particularly Morritts) is pretty uncrowded but not so much to do on the island. He may be bored. Again, all units have full kitchens.

Good luck, hope this helps a little.

John


----------



## LisaH (Mar 11, 2007)

Janie,

My older son will also be graduating from High school in 2008 and we are planning a family trip to Aruba in later part of the June. From what I have read so far, June is a slow month for Aruba so the crowd problem may not be as bad as John indicated. The low rise area (where Costa Linda, Casa Del Mar and Aruba Beach Club are located) are not as crowded as the high rise hotel area and it has two large grocery stores nearby. I heard that Aruba also has a butterfly farm which maybe of interest to your son? we went to Cancun last June and the crowd was minimum. A lot to see and do there. We stayed at the Royal Caribbean then.

I can't say that my sons have autism problem even though when they were young I suspected they might had. One thing is in common though: both of my sons hate to eat out in the restaurants so when on vacation, having a nice kitchen is important to us. Some times, my DH and I would order room service for them then we would go out for dinner. All the Royal resorts have on-site restaurants and provide room service, From what I've found, most of the the low rise Aruba area timeshares also have restaurants on-site.

Snorkeling in Cancun was not too good, but from what I have read so far, Aruba has fabulous beaches and some areas have very nice snorkeling, may not be as good as St. John but better than SXM.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 11, 2007)

Janie
I have three sons and for each of their graduation gift I did something different. I sent them on weekend adventure vacations with their father. Since he likes the outdoors you may consider this if it would be favorable to your son's happiness. Early bookings usually are less expensive. They had a ball.

Whitewater rafting for a weekend, included meals and 2 nights lodging at a hotel The Forks /Maine CrabApple Adventures-high release
http://www.crabappleinc.com

Maine Windjammer for a weekend and meals are included. Lobster bake on an island. The Mary Day Maine Windjammer Association http://www.schoonermaryday.com

Last son-Eastern Mountain Sports Rock Climbing School,North Conway NH. Meals on their own and nearby resort. http://www.emsclimb.com/programs_rock.htm


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Lisa,

To clarify, I mean that Aruba does not have a lot of interesting natural areas. The beaches are perhaps the best sand in the caribbean, I love them, but rarely do you even find a shell to pick up and examine. Just not a lot of nature to explore being essentially a desert island.

I fully agree that the low rise is the way to go for anyone.

Also nice is that June and July are the dry season in Aruba too.

The same guy who owns the butterfly gardens in Aruba and St. Maarten announced a week ago in the Virgin Island Daily News that one is coming to St. Thomas. Don't know if it will be open by June, 2008, I imagine it should be.

Again, the lack of a passport requirement for St. Thomas/St. John may be important to them.

I own units on every island I recommended and didn't (including Aruba), don't want to sound like one of the "my island is the best" types.

John


----------



## LisaH (Mar 11, 2007)

John,

I always enjoyed your posts so I never thought you were the "my island is the best" types.    I'm also in the process of doing my own research so yours and other opinions about the Caribbean islands are very important to me. I just wanted to point out a few things that might not be obviouis which I learned during my own research. 

Happy travels!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 11, 2007)

How about....


----------



## Janie (Mar 11, 2007)

Thank you all for the info and the great suggestions:  something like a butterfly farm would be a big hit!  

PCGirl:  I loved your links--if there is anything like those programs in the tropics it would be perfect.  He has his heart set on palm trees and azure blue water.   I will take a look around and see what I can find.  My daughter would love that schooner trip: she joined the sailing club at college and has really come to love it.


----------



## bassfamily8221@sbcglobal.net (Mar 12, 2007)

We own at Morritt's Grand in Grand Cayman.  We have 2 teenagers and last year brought another family with 3 preteens.  The 3 boys are "critter junkies".  There is tons to do on the island.  They also have a butterfly farm, there's the turtle farm, the botanical gardens which the boys were finding snakes, bugs galore and wild iguanas!  We spent hours at the blow holes just chasing and catching crabs.  We couldn't get them out of the water in the evenings!  They caught a baby octopus, found lobsters, squid, along with every fish imaginable!  I would highly recommend Morritt's and the entire island of Grand Cayman!  Even the girls loved it, not quite into the snakes, but loved everything else.  Quiet, great family resort!  Grocery store across from the resort!  Also, a new one on the way from the airport!


----------

